

Best credit card for personal business expenses? - Mizza

Hello!<p>I've been freelancing for over a year now and I'm looking to get a credit card to put all my business expenses on to keep better track of what I'm spending, and to hopefully get some reward points back, air miles or cash, something like that..<p>What do you guys use? Anything you would recommend? I'm a complete newbie when it comes to credit cards, it seems like a very shady industry and I don't want to get screwed. Any advice would be appreciated!<p>Thanks!
======
DamnYuppie
I prefer the American Express Gold card. Service is excellent, only downside
is some small companies and websites do not take it.

